# City of Boston employee with out of state plates and license



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

A City of Boston employee owns and operates an out of state vehicle with an out of state license and parks during the workday in a City owned lot with a permit no. hanging from the rear view mirror. The employee has been employed with the City of Boston for months. The employee is way over the 30 day grace period for a new registration. The employee has out of state insurance, and is not paying for Massachusetts insurance, excise tax, RMV fees. This goes against the rules for being a City of Boston employee? Who should this be reported to and what type of fines will this person pay? Can this be reported anonymously?

Thanks.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Who should this be reported to and what type of fines will this person pay? *Can this be reported anonymously?
*
Atleast have the BALLS to be open about what your doing...anonymous anything is one of my pet peeves!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

did you ever think this person may live out of state?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Have some cheese you rat. Sign your name or go be a fink somewhere else.*


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

RodneyFarva said:


> did you ever think this person may live out of state?


I may be wrong, but I think most City of Boston employees must reside in the city.


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

I only wish this is ALL I had to worry about.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

You know what, unless the employee is a complete criminal committing criminal acts, WTF cares if he lives in NH. As one old guy once told me "let them cut their own throat".


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

galehopeful said:


> I may be wrong, but I think most City of Boston employees must reside in the city.


There is a residency requirement, but depending on whichever union contract they're working under, one might be exempt from this after so much time of service.

So I'm curious, El Snitcho... what did this "City employee" do to you to cause you to resort to such nasty and sneaky means of revenge?

How do you KNOW they've only worked for the City for a few months? And how do you know they own the car or the car is even registered to them? Did they show you their registration? Did they tell you these things? Maybe they're using it while a friend or relative is out of town, or a loved one is in the hospital.

How about this... Mind your business and worry about your own problems instead of being a little sneak, trying to wheedle information out of law enforcement on how to use government policy for exacting your own selfish wants for revenge. Jerk! inch:


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

This poster probably IS the city employee trying to find out how long they will be able to get away with not moving to Boston and registering in-state. Who else would give a fuck?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Interesting theory... the poster was posting from a state IP address, though.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok so he could be at work....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

...but then it would be from a City IP, not a State one.

I'm still leaning toward sniveling little weasel.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah, you're probably right lol


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

My suggestion to the OP is that when he gets served with a stalking order for following this guy around, he should obey it so that he doesn't end up in jail...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Will the detective work that caught Ellis be employed once again to catch THIS cheese eater? Hmmmm, makes one wonder.


----------

